# 2008 AAU CMA National Championships



## masherdong (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello everyone,

This past weekend I travelled to Round Rock to compete in the 2008 AAU Chinese Martial Arts National Championships. I won Gold for Empty Hand forms, Silver for Traditional Staff forms, and Bronze for Traditional Broadsword forms. Here are the links to the events that I participated in. Enjoy!


----------



## brycemaster (Aug 19, 2008)

Your speed and accuracy are excellent congrats on your awards!


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 19, 2008)

Great job!  Forms all look great !!  I liked your cool exit after doing your staff form. It was badass     Bravo !


----------



## HG1 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've always liked Mantis forms.  Well done.


----------



## masherdong (Aug 21, 2008)

bowser666 said:


> Great job! Forms all look great !! I liked your cool exit after doing your staff form. It was badass  Bravo !


 
Thank you!  You liked the loud stomp at the end I take it.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 21, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Thank you!  You liked the loud stomp at the end I take it.




Yup.  We do that alot in Longfist as well.  It really grabs the attention.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## masherdong (Aug 23, 2008)

> Yup. We do that alot in Longfist as well. It really grabs the attention.



It's funny because I had two of our students before me did that same form, but they didnt do the ending like I did.  End it with attitude!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the videos, masherdong.  I enjoyed them.  Wow, long forms.  How long have your been working on the three forms?

Congratulations!


----------



## masherdong (Aug 30, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Thanks for the videos, masherdong.  I enjoyed them.  Wow, long forms.  How long have your been working on the three forms?
> 
> Congratulations!



Thanks Lynne.  Let's see.....Staff I started in April 2007, Broadsword I started in Sept 2007, and my empty hand form I started in Oct 2007.  So, about a year for the empty hand form and broadsword.  A year and a half for staff.

Now, I will start learning Straight Sword and another staff form called Plum Flower Stick.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Thanks Lynne. Let's see.....Staff I started in April 2007, Broadsword I started in Sept 2007, and my empty hand form I started in Oct 2007. So, about a year for the empty hand form and broadsword. A year and a half for staff.
> 
> Now, I will start learning Straight Sword and another staff form called Plum Flower Stick.


 It's obvious (very) that you've put a lot of hard work into your forms.

Do you think it will be at least a year before your compete in the new forms with the Straight Sword and Plum Flower Stick?

I've never heard of the Plum Flower Stick form.  I thought it interesting that the staff forms came from the ancient Chinese farmer using a rake or hoe to defend himself.  Is the Plum Flower a Chinese form with a similar history as the staff forms?


----------



## masherdong (Aug 30, 2008)

Lynne said:


> It's obvious (very) that you've put a lot of hard work into your forms.
> 
> Do you think it will be at least a year before your compete in the new forms with the Straight Sword and Plum Flower Stick?
> 
> I've never heard of the Plum Flower Stick form.  I thought it interesting that the staff forms came from the ancient Chinese farmer using a rake or hoe to defend himself.  Is the Plum Flower a Chinese form with a similar history as the staff forms?



Yes, it was a lot of hard work.  I train 4-6 days a week for 3.5 hours each day.

For straight sword, yes it will take about a year before I even think about competing with it.  As for the Plum Flower stick, not as long.  Plum Flower is a chinese form.  Where it originated, I dont know.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 30, 2008)

masherdong said:


> Yes, it was a lot of hard work. I train 4-6 days a week for 3.5 hours each day.
> 
> For straight sword, yes it will take about a year before I even think about competing with it. As for the Plum Flower stick, not as long. Plum Flower is a chinese form. Where it originated, I dont know.


 Thanks for the reply.  Upward and onward 

(I'm not surprised at all that you practice as much as you do.  Your are an inspiration, Masherdong.)


----------



## masherdong (Aug 30, 2008)

> (I'm not surprised at all that you practice as much as you do. Your are an inspiration, Masherdong.)



Thank you.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 30, 2008)

Great videos, masherdong, and congrats on the medals!  Very well earned, and it does look like you put a lot into what you do.


----------



## masherdong (Aug 30, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> Great videos, masherdong, and congrats on the medals!  Very well earned, and it does look like you put a lot into what you do.




Thanks!


----------



## masherdong (Sep 29, 2008)

> Do you think it will be at least a year before your compete in the new forms with the Straight Sword and Plum Flower Stick?



Straight Sword I am holding off for now.  I am learning Plum Flower Stick now.  I have only about 1/4 of the form.  This form is a little longer than my Broadsword form....and you saw how long that was!


----------

